# Interresting kits on my local market



## Snautzer01 (Mar 18, 2020)

Academy 1/48 Messerschmitt Bf 109T-2 Limited Edition

≥ Academy 1/48 Messerschmitt Bf 109T-2 Limited Edition - Modelbouw | Vliegtuigen en Helikopters - Marktplaats.nl

Messerschmitt M 35 b (Huma 1/72)

≥ Messerschmitt M 35 b (Huma 1/72) - Modelbouw | Vliegtuigen en Helikopters - Marktplaats.nl

Heller 80231 Messerschmitt Bf 108B Taifun 1/72

≥ Heller 80231 Messerschmitt Bf 108B Taifun 1/72 - Modelbouw | Vliegtuigen en Helikopters - Marktplaats.nl

matchbox	pk-113	Messerschmitt 410 - Window box	1/72	Vinta

≥ matchbox	pk-113	Messerschmitt 410 - Window box	1/72	Vinta - Modelbouw | Vliegtuigen en Helikopters - Marktplaats.nl


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 18, 2020)

MIKROMIR 48-016 FOKKER G-IA 1/48

≥ MIKROMIR 48-016 FOKKER G-IA 1/48 - Modelbouw | Vliegtuigen en Helikopters - Marktplaats.nl

1/48 Hasegawa Henschel Hs129B extra detail
Bieden
≥ 1/48 Hasegawa Henschel Hs129B extra detail - Modelbouw | Vliegtuigen en Helikopters - Marktplaats.nl


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 19, 2020)

I like the Fokker G-1!


----------

